# Help! Pictures on the truck who go through the ice



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

Help please, I cant find pictures on the tank-truck who chrashed through the ice on a Canadian ice road in 2000.
I gues you all know what truck I´m talking about and hope you can help me. Have searched the internet whole evening because I´m shure that there is pictures out there specialy on the recovery work.



















What I found untill now is this text:
At approximately 7:00AM, on January 12, 2000 a Northbound Super-B-Train truck hauling diesel fuel crashed through the Mackenzie River ice crossing near Fort Providence. Both fuel tanks and the cab of the truck were left partially in the water and on the ice. The driver was treated for hypothermia at the nearby Fort Providence nursing station.

The ice crossing had been open to light traffic only, up to a maximum of 4,000kg, (8,800 lbs) when the 60,000kg (132,000 lbs) + truck went through the ice. The crossing was immediately closed. Spill-response crews pumped the fuel out of the stranded tanker within 48hours. The truck itself was removed on January 15. RTL Robinson's Enterprises Ltd. of Yellowknife led recovery efforts that involved using small dynamite blasts to free the truck from the ice. RCMP and DOT officials were on hand for the recovery along with representatives from RWED and the federal departments of Indian and Northern Affairs and the Department of Fisheries. The ice road was reopened to light traffic on January 17 with a detour around the damaged area. Spray ice construction of the ice crossing continued to bring the road up to a standard for heavy traffic.

The photos and commentary courtesy of --- 
Northwest Territories Transpotation


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

I have no further information to offer you....

But your english skills are certainly OK!!!!:waving:


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't understand. There appears to be pictures of what you say you cant find pictures of? im confused


----------



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

riverwalkland;539082 said:


> I don't understand. There appears to be pictures of what you say you cant find pictures of? im confused


I meen that there is more pictures but I can´t find them. Those 2 pictures I have at my first message is spread al over the internet and can be fount on many sites. I´m quite shore that there is more pictures because I have a memory that says to me that I have seen them a fue years ago, but can´t find them now.


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

*try this site*

http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Ice-Road-Driver.htm


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

My 1/2 ton went right to the bottom,35' deep which is in someways easier to extract.

It only took 4 1/2 hours from the time we left the landing, until the time my truck was back at the landing

My Mom's cousin has a Gantry that stands about 8' above the ice with an 8'6"x 17' rectangle on the bottom.. With the truck out of the way, We cut a 8'x16' rectangle in the ice. Placed the gantry over the hole and chained it to the ice. We dropped a cable with a skidder's choker, down the hole with an underwater camera and hooked the reciever hitch. Winched up the truck to the top of the gantry, then unchained the gantry and pulled it across the ice until the truck was at about a 45 degree angle. Then hooked the gantry around the plow and lifted the front of the truck. Again sliding the gantry off the hole.

Being frozen in the ice makes it much harder, You have to get the cables under the truck and around to the other side, before cutting the ice on either side of the truck.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

what gets ruined on a truck when it goes underwater like that?


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Id say the computer and other electric stuff could be damaged. Flush and change all fluids


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Micke;538816 said:


> when the 60,000kg (132,000 lbs) + truck went through the ice


I think there was a tad bit of a miscommunication or mis-translation concerning the weight of the truck...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Q101ATFD;539521 said:


> I think there was a tad bit of a miscommunication or mis-translation concerning the weight of the truck...


60,000 KG = 132,277.2 LBS


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

bowtie_guy;539577 said:


> 60,000 KG = 132,277.2 LBS


I have yet to see a tractor/single trailer combo that weighs anywhere close to that much


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

bowtie_guy;539577 said:


> 60,000 KG = 132,277.2 LBS


66,139 TONS>>>>!!!!!...???....most be runin'n 'dem timbrens....


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

if ya look close. the truck is a B train. 2 tandum trailers there. 7 axles atleast


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea, there is a whole other tank under the water yet.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Q101ATFD;539581 said:


> I have yet to see a tractor/single trailer combo that weighs anywhere close to that much


Come up and see some here, log trucks frequently come in over weight @ 70000kgs and they come out logging roads, many times helped by D8 Cats


----------

